# Where do hack job posts go?



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

How many code violations do you see here?

http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/very-slow-drain-63845/#post396252
Not sure whether to roll eyes or laugh, so i'll do both : :laughing:


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow. I don't know what to say.:001_unsure:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Now why don't you help that poor guy out...:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I registered. Then decided to post nothing. It's the thought that counts, right?

We send enough people there. We are doing our part.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh my.

That gets two chuckles and a no no.

:laughing::laughing: :no:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Smeone should at least tell this guy about the wonders of PEX.........:no: 
This guy will leave it as is, mount the faucet and finish the walls. A couple of months will go buy and his wife will get fed up and call a plumber.

He will meet the plumber there and the first words out this turds face will be........" I just have to get this to drain right, I'm sure it will be a simple job for a PRO".


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

WTF??? :blink:


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

RubberTrapRubberTrapRubberTrap!


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I dunno why I continue to be amazed . . . but . . . :blink:

OMFG!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

All I can say is


----------



## longplumb (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG!!  Along with all of the code violations what in the hell is with the galvinized water piping.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

longplumb said:


> OMG!!  Along with all of the code violations what in the hell is with the galvinized water piping.


And what is up with the PVC pressure fittings, can we say DWV for the DIY?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

i like how he used a thred protector instead of a coupling on the cold line


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I think the only way it could have been more wrong is if he glued the galvanized together instead of threading.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

longplumb said:


> OMG!!  Along with all of the code violations what in the hell is with the galvinized water piping.



He said the house is 80 years old. 

Ugly ugly ugly


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> He said the house is 80 years old.
> 
> Ugly ugly ugly


so change it over. thats obviously new galv that he ran.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Yahbut... did you see everything else he did???
*ick*

The part I liked best was, "It's got *at least* 1/4" per foot."
And you know those sch 40 waterline 90's are gonna last another 80 yrs!
errr, unless they're used as draingae fittings that is. :laughing:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Miguel said:


> Yahbut... did you see everything else he did???
> *ick*
> 
> The part I liked best was, "It's got *at least* 1/4" per foot."
> ...


I almost wonder if someone is trolling. That's so bad, I almost can hardly believe its real. :no:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Wonder if he does his own electrical work too? If so its bye bye house:laughing:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

haha. impressive! kinda feel bad for the guy enough not to make jokes. . . lol


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

^^^^ Those pics are a joke right?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SummPlumb said:


> ^^^^ Those pics are a joke right?


What's the matter haven't you ever seen a beach shower before? :laughing:

Sand off before you go in the house!


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

I love to get sand "outta my craw" before leaving the beach. Don't tell anyone, but the hotel pool works pretty good too.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

This was at a seafood hut....front of the building:laughing: full sun:laughing:


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

^^^ That one reminds me of the polybutylene days. "We don't need no fittangs, just bend the piss outta it."


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> This was at a seafood hut....front of the building:laughing: full sun:laughing:


Ya, that'll last a few years. Then do it again. No problem. Good enough for what it's for. :laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey! It's not leaking? Right?



Yet?


----------

